# Disrespect and deception



## Rick K (Mar 7, 2010)

I am considering divorcing my wife. Her children, from a previous marriage; are disrespectful, and talk to me like garbage. Her brother encourages the children to speak to me in a disrespectful manner. This got to a point, that lead her to “move" into her brothers house. Without any real notice she went to a friends house four states away. I have received several disturbing phone calls form the school, regarding the transfer of school records. I called her cell phone, and only got voicemail. I called the friends house, only to be told she was not staying there. I later got a call from her, claiming that I was accusing her of cheating. I did notice that before she went to this friend’s house she was wearing her wedding ring on a different finger, on the other hand. She claims it is not a big deal. I do have a problem with the “trip”, the inability to contact her, and the fact she will not give me an address to send things to her. She claims that we are not getting divorced, but she is trying to settle the children out. There is no explanation for the blocked phone calls, not answering my phone calls but answering other calls, or the trip in the middle of the night. When I did speak to her there was in fact an unidentified male voice in the background. Am I overreacting?


----------

